# Would you date someone who was very Christian/religious?



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Assuming he/she-

- Didn't believe in sex before marriage
- Went to church every week
- Didn't get drunk or high
- Was against abortion
- Didn't wear revealing outfits
- Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts

I have a friend who is like this. We aren't dating but she made me realize that I am very attracted to this type of girl, provided she isn't prudish or overly judgemental. I like it when a girl is intelligent and able to articulate reasons for her beliefs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Honestly, I'd prefer to date someone agnostic or atheist. Or at least someone who wasn't very religious. Mostly because religion has no part in my life atm, and I'd like for it to stay that way. I couldn't see myself dating someone who wouldn't have sex until marriage either. And I personally enjoy being eaten out. :|


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- Didn't believe in sex before marriage
*-------> H**mm... potential problem.*

- Went to church every week
*-------> Errrrrrrrgh, I'm not expected to attend, am I?*

- Didn't get drunk or high
*-------> Non-issue.*

- Was against abortion
*-------> We can just avoid that subject.*

- Didn't wear revealing outfits
*-------> I don't need to see her in revealing outfits to appreciate her~*

- Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts
*------->* *Another potential problem, hmm...*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> And I personally enjoy being eaten out. :|


Perhaps you could've spared us that minor detail, but I digress, my answer to the thread question is a big fat, 'NO'.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

As long we flow well together, sure why not.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> - Didn't believe in sex before marriage
> - Went to church every week
> - Didn't get drunk or high
> - Was against abortion
> ...


I'd prefer to be able to have a sexual relationship with the person I'm dating, so the first and last criteria listed there might be deal-breakers. The other ones wouldn't necessarily be issues.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

No.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Perhaps you could've spared us that minor detail, but I digress, my answer to the thread question is a big fat, 'NO'.


Ikr.geeeez!


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Hell no. Sounds like it would be a boring relationship and thers no way im going to church again.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Assuming he/she-
> 
> - Didn't believe in sex before marriage
> - Went to church every week
> ...


Wats her religion?


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

I would date someone who was very Christian :yes


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no sex before marriage? count me out.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think someone who's "very Christian" really sees a non-Christian as a potential life partner, so it's not really a matter of whether or not I would date them.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd shoot myself in the head first being around bible thumpers is annoying enough dating them would be a nightmare. Besides I'm sick of Christianity in general thanks to my family trying to push their views on me over and over again.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe, depends on the girl.

Probably wouldn't work out, though. I had a crush on a girl just like that (okay, maybe not so conservative, but still).


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha no


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I won't say absolutely not because it would depend on the circumstances and the person. In my experience, when someone says they are extremely religious it means they like to preach about it and possibly convert others to believe.

I can personally date someone religious as long as they respect me being non-religious and not to try and convert me. 

I would say in most cases it just wouldn't work out. I would feel restricted all the time due to religious reasons I don't agree with.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

*- Didn't believe in sex before marriage*

Maaaajor problem!

*- Went to church every week*

I could handle the church going itself, but perhaps such a person would be too religious for me. Also I myself don't want to go to church every week.

*- Didn't get drunk or high*

Uhhh....that's another big problem...

*- Was against abortion*

Yeah already this guy isn't for me, I am strongly pro-choice.

*- Didn't wear revealing outfits*

Would he judge me for wearing revealing outfits?

*- Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts*

No oral sex? Damn, I'll pass.

I like a guy who is sinful like me I guess! 8) I could be with someone moderately religious, as long as they respected our differences, but nobody like this. Our lifestyles and priorities would be far too different and I wouldn't feel I could be myself around them.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, in many ways this would be ideal for me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably not.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If I fancied them and they liked me, yes, if we were in love? Absolutely! I'd be okay with it developing into something serious and her wanting to wait for our wedding night to finally do the deed. 
Hell, I've waited involuntarily for so long already for it to happen....so why not. :|


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Imspartacus said:


> I would date someone who was very Christian :yes


But you would date someone who was jewish or muslim or in some cult right? Anyone but *gasp* a christian.

Personally, yes. Because I can't afford to be pickey.


----------



## ShyDancer321 (Sep 11, 2012)

I used to be very religious myself, fitting the full description here. I'm not anymore, but I do have a good feel for where religious people are coming from, and if the passion and chemistry was very strong, I could probably date them, and would naturally have to become religious myself; Its a possibility I can't discount.

On the Other hand, I want some kind of sexual connection, somehow, someway, and possibly waiting years till marriage, at this point in my life, just feels wrong.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ShyDancer321 said:


> I used to be very religious myself, fitting the full description here. I'm not anymore, but I do have a good feel for where religious people are coming from, and if the passion and chemistry was very strong, I could probably date them, and would naturally have to become religious myself; Its a possibility I can't discount.
> 
> On the Other hand, I want some kind of sexual connection, somehow, someway, and possibly waiting years till marriage, at this point in my life, just feels wrong.


I can relate to you. Waiting is hard, and my main worry about it would be, will she enjoy sex or is she frigid? The worst thing I can imagine is waiting until marriage and the money not enjoying intercourse.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> But you would date someone who was jewish or muslim or in some cult right? Anyone but *gasp* a christian.
> 
> Personally, yes. Because I can't afford to be pickey.


Huh?

I said I _would_ date a Christian. In fact I would only date a Christian, and I am 'very Christian' myself.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

No i already have a bf who is muslim
I dont think hed like it :|


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

In one answer, no.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

_Didn't believe in sex before marriage_: I spent age 22 through 28 without any sex whatsoever, so I'm sure I could survive. I'm sure I could get her to change her mind by pushing the right buttons.

_Went to church every week_: I don't care. As long as I don't have to go.

_Didn't get drunk or high_: I'd actually prefer this, so yeah.

_Was against abortion_: As long as I never found out about it. If the discussion ever came up, things would probably get ugly.

_Didn't wear revealing outfits_: I don't care. I have a good imagination.

_Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts_: Hmmm...this I would not like one bit and might be a challenge in changing her mind if no alcohol is involved. I have been with somebody who would give, but forbade receiving and even that was rough to deal with. This could actually be a dealbreaker.

So I think I could date somebody really religious, but obviously would prefer not to. I could deal with most of the crap if it meant being in a relationship with somebody.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I could deal with that list. The only thing I couldn't is being against abortion. I would most likely abort if I got pregnant, I definitely don't want a guy that forces to me to have it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I probably wouldn't even be able to befriend such a person, let alone date them.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

No. I couldn't deal with someone like that. That's not to say I wouldn't date a religious person because I would but what you described is a bible thumper. I can't even stand being around them let alone be in a relationship with one.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

No because they wouldn't consider a non-christian believer.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell no. I'd piss them off or they'd piss me off in about 5 seconds.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Assuming he/she-
> 
> - Didn't believe in sex before marriage
> - Went to church every week
> ...


I am this kind of girl, actually. I am engaged to a man who is the same and I think it is very beautiful. I think that it is great you are attracted to someone with these qualities. I hope that you find a great girl.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I would never date a religious person.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> I don't think someone who's "very Christian" really sees a non-Christian as a potential life partner, so it's not really a matter of whether or not I would date them.


This is quite true for the MOST part...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No way. This is one of my dealbreakers.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have before. She wouldn't have sex before marriage and I found that a relief since I didn't feel ready due to my SA. She was ****ing annoying as **** in every other way though. I only dated her because she was so hot.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. We'd be too different.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> No. We'd be too different.


How's that?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Blackwood said:


> How's that?


I was raised by really liberal parents and never belonged to a religion, so my beliefs and lifestyle are quite different from someone who is very religious. For example, I am pro-choice and pro-same sex marriage, and I wouldn't want a partner who has the opposite beliefs - we just wouldn't get along that well.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackwood said:


> How's that?


If you don't have the same basic worldview, then what exactly do you have in common?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

anonymid said:


> I'd prefer to be able to have a sexual relationship with the person I'm dating, so the first and last criteria listed there might be deal-breakers. The other ones wouldn't necessarily be issues.


Everything becomes so much more intimate after you have sex for the first time. The relationship goes to a whole new level. I wouldn't want to have to marry first only to find out that we are incompatible together and are now stuck in a loveless marriage.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

- Didn't believe in sex before marriage
*---- Doable, although could be a problem. (I don't really believe in 'marriage') but a committed relationship*
- Went to church every week
*---- As long as I don't have to attend....*
- Didn't get drunk or high
*---- Does medical pot count? *
- Was against abortion
*---- As long as he still respected it was my choice at the end. *
- Didn't wear revealing outfits
*---- N/A --- I wont be to pressed on it if he doesn't wear his speedo's :b*
- Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts
*--- Might be a problem.*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

arnie said:


> Everything becomes so much more intimate after you have sex for the first time. The relationship goes to a whole new level. I wouldn't want to have to marry first only to find out that we are incompatible together and are now stuck in a loveless marriage.


Exactly. Another issue along those same lines is premarital cohabitation. A religious objection to living together before marriage would be an absolute deal-breaker for me. There's just so much you don't know about a person (and about your relationship with that person) until you've lived together. It would really be rolling the dice to marry someone without knowing for sure that you have domestic chemistry, so to speak.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome question. Here are my answers:
- Didn't believe in sex before marriage: *No*
- Went to church every week: *No*
- Didn't get drunk or high: *Yes!*
- Was against abortion: *Doesn't Matter.*
- Didn't wear revealing outfits: *Yes!*
- Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts: *Absolutely No.*

Normally, I don't really like religious girls. I am an athiest, and tried talking to a religious girl on the internet. It didnt go well. For one thing, she believed in something that I consider as garbage. I mean if she believes in god and want to stay as a good woman, then it doesnt matter to me. But, I can't take it if she brings in God every now and then and goes to church and doesnt want to have premarital sex. I would respect her belief, as long as she keeps that to herself and NEVER talk to me ever god or religion. So, if this something she wants her partner to share with her, then it wont work with me.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't think I would be able to date someone like that. The whole "no sex before marriage" is the real dealbreaker here.

Saying that, I would be very happy if I found a girl who didn't drink or do drugs.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

*Didn't believe in sex before marriage*
No. 
*Went to church every week*
Yes.
*Didn't get drunk or high*
As long as he didn't judge me for getting drunk and/or high...
*Was against abortion*
Hell no.
*Didn't wear revealing outfits*
Sure.
*Would not give blowjobs/eat a girl out or engage in other "ungodly" sexual acts*
Ungodly? If he thought certain sexual acts were ungodly he'd be a definite no.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Uhh I guess could date someone like that, but only if he wouldn't be judgmental and accept me as well without constant nagging and preaching . But I doubt religious guys could be with me for a long time, since I have somewhat of a different opinion of some of these questions.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hm.. If he isn't putting his beliefs before me, sure. For example, abortion- he can think it's wrong, but if it's something _I _felt strongly I had to do, he would respect that. Also I'm not religious but I am willing to do religious rituals out of respect/love for family or friends who are.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Hell no. That's just a bad relationship waiting to happen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> - Didn't believe in sex before marriage
> *-------> H**mm... potential problem.*
> 
> - Went to church every week
> ...


#4 may come up if #1 does in this case.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Everything becomes so much more intimate after you have sex for the first time. The relationship goes to a whole new level. I wouldn't want to have to marry first only to find out that we are incompatible together and are now stuck in a loveless marriage.


If you waited until you really knew each other to get married, then it would not be a problem.

There is no such as "sexual compatibility" - you learn as you go no matter what. Why not wait to get to know wach other before going in that direction?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> If you waited until you really knew each other to get married, then it would not be a problem.
> 
> There is no such as "sexual compatibility" - you learn as you go no matter what. Why not wait to get to know wach other before going in that direction?


There's only so much you can communicate with words. A lot of idiosyncrasies can only be picked up by actually living with the person. On a date, you just see them on their best behavior, but real life is totally different.

And yes, there is such a thing as "sexual compatibility." Yes, you adapt to what your partner wants but some people are fundamentally incompatible with each other. (rough vs gentle, different positions, the guy could be too large for the girl or he could be too tiny, one partner could be into the kinkier stuff while the other is more prudish).

Why do so many people have all of these hang ups about sex? You talk about it like it's this it's dirty and shameful. That it's so dangerous, that only a husband and wife should attempt it. It's not. It's fun or it's awkward or both, but it's not this ridiculously dramatic event that our culture freaks out about so much. After it's over, you're still exactly the same person that you were before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> There's only so much you can communicate with words. A lot of idiosyncrasies can only be picked up by actually living with the person. On a date, you just see them on their best behavior, but real life is totally different.
> 
> And yes, there is such a thing as "sexual compatibility." Yes, you adapt to what your partner wants but some people are fundamentally incompatible with each other. (rough vs gentle, different positions, the guy could be too large for the girl or he could be too tiny, one partner could be into the kinkier stuff while the other is more prudish).
> 
> Why do so many people have all of these hang ups about sex? You talk about it like it's this it's dirty and shameful. That it's so dangerous, that only a husband and wife should attempt it. It's not. It's fun or it's awkward or both, but it's not this ridiculously dramatic event that our culture freaks out about so much. After it's over, you're still exactly the same person that you were before.


That can still be dicsussed before marriage as things to try and then do them when married.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't even know about sex and I still know there's absolutely such a thing as sexual compatibility. To deny that is just silly and purposefully ignoring the importance of sex in a relationship. Sex drives is the #1 thing, what if one person ideally wants it 7 days a week, and the other person's idea of a great week is having sex once and that's it. What if one person can only get off by S&M and the other person has zero interest in it. What if one person is just unwilling to put in the effort to please the other person and doesn't care. I mean, there's so many things, to deny it in order to further a point that sex can wait till marriage is just silly.

ETA: ^^^How can you really know your sex drive until you actually have sex, though? Or what you're into? Or willing to try? Or other things? I mean I'm not trying to start a debate or anything, but sexual compatibility absolutely does exist and sex is a big factor in a relationship for most people.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That can still be dicsussed before marriage as things to try and then do them when married.


You have know idea what you will be like sexually until you actually *have* sex for the first time. I know my perceptions of it completely changed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> You have know idea what you will be like sexually until you actually *have* sex for the first time. I know my perceptions of it completely changed.


Exactly. But you would already be married, so there would be no doubts. 
The commitment is already there.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Assuming he/she-
> 
> - Didn't believe in sex before marriage
> - Went to church every week
> ...


I know some somone who used to go to Church twice daily

Personaily, I don't imagine a _*respected girl*_ to give a BLowjob!:no


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Exactly. But you would already be married, so there would be no doubts.
> The commitment is already there.


:roll


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

My whole life I'm surrounded by these type of people so yes i actually think I will end up marrying someone like that...


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think I could. I'm surrounded by religious people and I can see that some of the things I do or enjoy make them cringe.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Too many rules. No way.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

date her yes i would


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> I know some somone who used to go to Church twice daily
> 
> Personaily, I don't imagine a _*respected girl*_ to give a BLowjob!:no


Yeah you're right. "respected" girls lie there and stare up at the ceiling waiting for you to be finished. :|


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> I know some somone who used to go to Church twice daily
> 
> Personaily, I don't imagine a _*respected girl*_ to give a BLowjob!:no


Lolololol

And respected guys wouldn't eat a girl out.

Mmk.
:lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Would I date them seiously? No.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I certainly would because such a girl is very likely to make a good wife.

If you're very religious then it's far less likely that you would commit adultery. Without question adultery is one of the main causes of divorce.

I also think a sincerely religious person is not materialistic. Most people in the world worship money. They work hard to keep up appearances. They toil to gave a house that's better than their friends. A more luxurious car than your neighbor. A lofty job title. 

If you marry a materialistic woman she will jump ship if you hit financial problems or if she meets a rich guy at work. Or she'll pressure you to buy a house you can't afford.

Look at that husband on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. He killed himself because his gorgeous model wife was divorcing him as his business was failing. 

I saw a Muslim girl on the train. She was so beautiful. She had a long dress and a head scarf. All you could see was her pretty face. She just looked so sweet and wholesome. Not like the women in nyc walking around half naked and in skin tight jeans. Her modesty made her so beautiful in my eyes. And that modesty comes from her spiritual devotion.

P.S. I don't know many Christians who have a problem with oral sex. Also plenty of Christians drink socially.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The more I live, the more postponing sex until marriage makes sense to me.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah Id be breaking to many of those rules, I beleive in God but Im Agnostic


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't even know about sex and I still know there's absolutely such a thing as sexual compatibility. To deny that is just silly and purposefully ignoring the importance of sex in a relationship. Sex drives is the #1 thing, what if one person ideally wants it 7 days a week, and the other person's idea of a great week is having sex once and that's it. What if one person can only get off by S&M and the other person has zero interest in it. What if one person is just unwilling to put in the effort to please the other person and doesn't care. I mean, there's so many things, to deny it in order to further a point that sex can wait till marriage is just silly.
> 
> ETA: ^^^How can you really know your sex drive until you actually have sex, though? Or what you're into? Or willing to try? Or other things? I mean I'm not trying to start a debate or anything, but sexual compatibility absolutely does exist and sex is a big factor in a relationship for most people.


this is a really good point esp the ETA part

im dating a girl whos pretty religous right now, i dont know how religous exactly... but shes a nice person and shes fun to talk to, so all the sex stuff(or lack of) doesnt really bother all that much(i dont really think i would be ready for it anyways)... and even if all she wanted to do was kiss/cuddle for a while id be ok with that...

but all that being said, i wouldnt go into something super long term like marriage if the person was a nun sexwise (and thats not a fetish joke fyi lol)... i mean i dont know alot about relationships but id think it would be hard for a couple to keep things spicy in the long term if they didnt experiment with new (maybe even ungodly) sexual acts every now and then... just food for thought tho...

and can someone please give me a quick rundown on the difference between Lutheranism and normal Christianity? id be forever grateful (as for some reason there are no simple explanations i could find on the web)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

srschirm said:


> The more I live, the more postponing sex until marriage makes sense to me.


why is that? (genuine question)


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> If you're very religious then it's far less likely that you would commit adultery. Without question adultery is one of the main causes of divorce.


LOL yeah right. I grew up in a very catholic country but it seems like most all men cheated. My mother's family is Muslim and her father cheated. In both religions the subservient little wifey simply put on a fake happy mask to fool the outside world.

Besides, sorry to burst your bubble:


> It turns out that strong religious beliefs do not reduce infidelity, although regular churchgoers are more faithful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Look at that husband on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. He killed himself because his gorgeous model wife was divorcing him as his business was failing.


What does that have to do with religion?



> I saw a Muslim girl on the train. She was so beautiful. She had a long dress and a head scarf. All you could see was her pretty face. She just looked so sweet and wholesome. Not like the women in nyc walking around half naked and in skin tight jeans. Her modesty made her so beautiful in my eyes. And that modesty comes from her spiritual devotion.


You sound like a creep.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

illmatic1 said:


> why is that? (genuine question)


http://www.elca.org/What-We-Believe/The-Basics/What-Lutherans-Believe.aspx

I am Lutheran so if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.

I honestly love sex, but am coming around to the more biblical view of marriage. I really want to sleep with just one more person the rest of my life...my wife. Hard to believe I'm saying that but at this point it's true.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

My mother wants to hook me up with her friend's daughter. She used to do missionary work. I'm reluctant because i'm not really that religious and I like to party, listen to blasphemous music, drink, watch violent movies.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

srschirm said:


> http://www.elca.org/What-We-Believe/The-Basics/What-Lutherans-Believe.aspx
> 
> I am Lutheran so if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> I honestly love sex, but am coming around to the more biblical view of marriage. I really want to sleep with just one more person the rest of my life...my wife. Hard to believe I'm saying that but at this point it's true.


so in the article it says that u are saved by the grace of god alone... does that mean u get to go to heaven regardless if how much u have sinned?... im asking cause the girl im dating is lutheran but im afraid to ask her cause i dont really think its a good idea to bring up religion on a date


----------



## thislittlegirl (Dec 1, 2012)

no.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

illmatic1 said:


> so in the article it says that u are saved by the grace of god alone... does that mean u get to go to heaven regardless if how much u have sinned?... im asking cause the girl im dating is lutheran but im afraid to ask her cause i dont really think its a good idea to bring up religion on a date


Yes, pretty much. But it doesn't give you license to do whatever the heck you want, either.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, as long as he ain't preachy & judgmental.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Doubtful

But if they didn't care that I'm an atheist and didn't try to push their beliefs on me, it might work.


----------

